

Why Isn't Labor Day Celebrated on May 1st in the United States? - tokenadult
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Workers%27_Day#United_States

======
akldfgj
Because Communism and Anarchism: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labor_Day>

Socialism is not enshrined in American government, and labor unions are only
barely tolerated.

